# Tick Bites



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

For those who do not use topical tick treatments (and those who do) ...when you pull a tick off of your dog, do you put any natural ointment or salve on the bite as an antiseptic and speed healing of wound/skin irritation?

I think Tea tree oil full strength might be too strong. I have been using an ointment of: Shea butter, Aloe butter, Bees wax, Avocado oil, Orange oil, Rosemary oil, Tea tree oil, Eucalyptus oil, and Vitamin E.

Seems to really help with the irritation left behind by the bite.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I"ve never used anything.


----------



## Rika_Tula (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks, Lisa.

I asked my Herbalist about what I might put on my dogs after they have been bit by a tick.

Here is what she had to say:


> Quote:As for ticks bites, StJohnswort & Calendula oil, with a few drops of goldenseal & teasel tinctures, and a few drops of a soothing and a anti-bacterial essential oil (lavender, thyme etc) should do the trick.


----------

